# Meet n Skeet



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Calling Timemachine...

What was the date that we decided to rock this show out? Tax free wknd is the 18th, I might be plus 1, with my son, we will see how it plays out.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I wondered if this was going to happen this year. TeamRealDuck has the Texas State Waterfowl Calling Championships on Saturday, Aug. 11 at Bass Pro in Katy so I am out that day.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm game, just let me know when!! Ole BTreybig and I have a bet to settle on the clay course anyways...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I must have missed the thread. What are the details?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

You haven't missed anything yet... There is typically a 2cool gathering at a clays course each year before season ramps up!! 

Date TBD


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

May I suggest we shoot somewhere different this year?? Bunch of us shot at Gun Emporium in Conroe this weekend and I have to say I was impressed with the quality of their clays course over ASC!! Also, it's mostly in the trees so you are in the shade all day instead of standing in the sun at ASC... Just a thought!!

What day looks best for everyone - maybe best on a Sunday??

I suggest August 26th...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> May I suggest we shoot somewhere different this year?? Bunch of us shot at Gun Emporium in Conroe this weekend and I have to say I was impressed with the quality of their clays course over ASC!! Also, it's mostly in the trees so you are in the shade all day instead of standing in the sun at ASC... Just a thought!!
> 
> What day looks best for everyone - maybe best on a Sunday??
> 
> I suggest August 26th...


*I'm going to 2nd the Gun Emporium.* Off of 336 and 2854 - we spoke to him yesterday and they can handle it.

It's on 96 acres of SHADE, which is great - but ... it's much less expensive as well. *$45 for 100 rounds*. I'd also suspect if we planned it right with enough interest they'd discount the price for a large group. The equipment is all new and it's done very, very well. Plus there's some great food on the lake for afterwards as well.

I'd almost compare it to shooting over a wooded golf course and the gun store next door is full of good stuff.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

I am down for that! It would help our Northern folks as well. August 26th sounds good! Next up would be a head count!!!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Meet an Skeet*

Im down with it... I could probaly have 3-4 additional guys attend as well. In the shade sounds like a GREAT plan. Ive heard good reports from mojo281 on Gun Emporium so Im down with that also.

Get dates an times set in stone and lets make it happen...

****40 days and counting until the Rice Rocket Showdown****


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Last year we had donated prizes for best and worst shooter, a couple raffle prizes, and a youth prize... Anyone interested in this or should we just focus on getting together and dusting clays??


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *I'm going to 2nd the Gun Emporium.* Off of 336 and 2854 - we spoke to him yesterday and they can handle it.
> 
> It's on 96 acres of SHADE, which is great - but ... it's much less expensive as well. *$45 for 100 rounds*. I'd also suspect if we planned it right with enough interest they'd discount the price for a large group. The equipment is all new and it's done very, very well. Plus there's some great food on the lake for afterwards as well.
> 
> I'd almost compare it to shooting over a wooded golf course and the gun store next door is full of good stuff.


Sounds like a whole lot better than shooting at American Shooting Center. Was there last week and you can tell their equipment has taken a beating. My card wouldnt work half the time and at 3 stations I had to flag down an employee to change the batteries out. Not sure what they are doing out there but they need to fix it. They also added 5 more stations to the Blue course, which means you are practically shooting right on top of the station next to you. You cant tell if its your clays or theirs that you are seeing. Im down for a venue change!

My vote would be for August 18th.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Last year we had donated prizes for best and worst shooter, a couple raffle prizes, and a youth prize... Anyone interested in this or should we just focus on getting together and dusting clays??


I say focusing on getting this thing wrapped up and seeing how bad Adams can really shoot!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> *Last year we had donated prizes* for best and worst shooter, *a couple raffle prizes*, and a youth prize... Anyone interested in this or should we just focus on getting together and dusting clays??


I donated an MLD tag (buck or doe, my choice at the time of the hunt depending on what exactly we saw) at last year's shoot and wasn't ever able to get in touch with the guy that drew the tag for his son - it's still his if he wants it this year. We expect a bumper tag count after last weekend's game survey.

I'll be throwing in another tag for the raffle this year for the kid shooters.

The Dad's can shoot every pig they see (please shoot every pig you see).



DuckMendenhall said:


> I say focusing on getting this thing wrapped up and seeing how bad Adams can really shoot!


Let's make this interesting shall we ... ?!?!?! After all, why would we make a waterfowl based bet that comes to AFTER the season. *Winning shooter at the meet-n-skeet get's those flocked head dekes BEFORE the season. If you like you can just go ahead and write the check ... no automatics - over/under's only ...*


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Let's make this interesting shall we ... ?!?!?! After all, why would we make a waterfowl based bet that comes to AFTER the season. *Winning shooter at the meet-n-skeet get's those flocked head dekes BEFORE the season. If you like you can just go ahead and write the check ... no automatics - over/under's only ...*


Oh I need to hear about this bet!! Assuming this is between you and Mendenhall??

I already have a bet in place with BTreybig since he wants to talk chit, but I'm always looking for some action on the clays course!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I donated an MLD tag (buck or doe, my choice at the time of the hunt depending on what exactly we saw) at last year's shoot and wasn't ever able to get in touch with the guy that drew the tag for his son - it's still his if he wants it this year. We expect a bumper tag count after last weekend's game survey.
> 
> I'll be throwing in another tag for the raffle this year for the kid shooters.
> 
> ...


That was not part of the bet. This was based on opposite _ex, and to see how powerful your game was...or is. I will let you shoot the Citori if you like, but I am rocking the 11-87! Come up with something else to wager on, and BTW the waterfowl season bet is still a go! Have fun on date night!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ummmmmm ... the original bet, never even started, you already know this ...

I've simply modified the bet so that it can MOVE forward ... that's cool though, says the welsher - I'll shoot my Benelli instead of my CZ, make sure you get the ones with the right motion stakes, I don't want a dozen stiff looking birds.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Welsher, huh? The bet was established at time of courting. Which by my definition is by an email, phone call, gibber jabber, saying "No you hang up first", sexting, texting, or any of the sort. Tic toc goes the clock, you have 180 days! Half a year to make it happen!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sound more like I have 180 days to get a restraining order filed against me, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay, now that Gafftop-Rig.006 and CootMendenhall have offically trashed this thread... 

Anyone else from 2cool interested in shooting clays?? Give us your input please!!

Where art thou Timemachine???


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Depends on what day you choose, I have work weekends coming up at the duck lease. And I'm recovering from shoulder surgery so I hope the doc gives me the ok to shoot, and it will most likely be a 20ga at that.


----------



## Goat Weed (Nov 4, 2009)

I am a newbie but would like to give it a shot. Pun intended

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Is the date set yet for sure?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

I was just fixing to start a thread about this... I have yet to get a hold of jim(timemachine) tried calling and everything.. even facebook anyway the 18 and 25 are good for me. I was kind of thinking of having 2 events this year.. one at asc and one at clay mound in Dayton to help with the drive for east Houston folks. that being said of no one wants asc I'm down for a change of scenery. clay mound is shaded like the one yall mentioned in conroe. if people east are good with driving to conroe then one shoot sounds good. 
now what is it with all these bets??!! I want in! 

oh and the 18,19 ,25,26 all work.. just not this weekend.. I'm getting an operation done on my feet and fixing/putting up fence at grandpas place in mexia


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm just postin up to subscribe. I've been wanting to get in on this one for awhile now but I always end up working. Might make it this year!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Where is that range at in Dayton? I knew there used to be one in liberty but last I heard it shutdown. That's a lot over to me than Conroe but if I can work it out I'll go to either one. Doesn't matter where. Was just curious to where the one in Dayton was


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Jasmillertime said:


> Where is that range at in Dayton? I knew there used to be one in liberty but last I heard it shutdown. That's a lot over to me than Conroe but if I can work it out I'll go to either one. Doesn't matter where. Was just curious to where the one in Dayton was


I call it Dayton apparently its actually liberty.. anyway going east on 90 its past Dayton by about a 3 miles ish... off Texaco road... its in the middle of no where... but its shadded and almost every station you are shooting over a pond.. its a cool place to shoot

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I was just curious cause my inlaws are from Dayton and I'm out there quite often. I'll have to check out the one in liberty.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jasmillertime said:


> Where is that range at in Dayton? I knew there used to be one in liberty but last I heard it shutdown. That's a lot over to me than Conroe but if I can work it out I'll go to either one. Doesn't matter where. Was just curious to where the one in Dayton was


It is called Clay Mound and has a nice course. They have a website, check them out


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

If I can get the wife to not go to the lake house I can make it with my two boys.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

My boy (11) and I would be in for the weekend of the 25th......


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I think right now, we are leaning towards Sunday 8/26 and Gun Emporium in Conroe... Anyone have a conflict there?? 


Looks like we have about 20 guys/kids interested in shooting. Should be a good time!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds good. I'll try an make it. What time?


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

We are thinking 10am.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm ready!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

me to!! been itchin to bust some clays with my new to me gun!

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## bigwood60 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm in, I can bring a couple tow straps for prizes


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I was gonna go but have no desire to drive all the way to The Gun Emporium in Cornhole just to outshoot all of you yahoos


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Dang it, 25 and 26 I'm gonna be in Garwood at the duck lease......


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

shhhh. said:


> Well I was gonna go but have no desire to drive all the way to The Gun Emporium in Cornhole just to outshoot all of you yahoos


aww come on lazy... someones gotta be there to throw doubles and mess up my winning streak..

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Dang it, 25 and 26 I'm gonna be in Garwood at the duck lease......


 Ahhh... No Meet N Skeet game strap this year??


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been completely covered up. Glad you guys are working out the details. The only weekend I have open is the 18th. 

Looks like I'm going to miss my own event!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

shhhh. said:


> Well I was gonna go but have no desire to drive all the way to The Gun Emporium in Cornhole just to outshoot all of you yahoos


Yeah ... that extra 12 minutes behind the wheel could really kill a guy.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> I've been completely covered up. Glad you guys are working out the details. The only weekend I have open is the 18th.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to miss my own event!!


Let's do it the 19th then... I don't think anyone here has been hardcore about a set date!! Just trying to allow everyone to plan for the event...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Let's do it the 19th then... I don't think anyone here has been hardcore about a set date!! Just trying to allow everyone to plan for the event...


*Works well for me ... !!*


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I could probably make the 19th. I'll put together a strap if someone will commit to picking it up in case I can't make it....


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

19th is very good for me and Seth
I'm OK with the new venue(place to shoot)
Can I hear an Amen??

I still have 10 boxes of shells from last year. I'll bring those. I can swing a couple of prizes for the kids.

daddyeaux strap was the highlite last year. This time if we draw my name...I'm keeping it.

Speck....if you got a hunt to add, that would be super. It's a shame last years winner didn't claim the hunt.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

so is it the 19th now?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Jasmillertime said:


> so is it the 19th now?


looks like it! I assume still keeping same time.

so the 19th at 10:00...sound good everyone?

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Is the Gun Emporium in Conroe the place?. I'm ready for something other than ASC. Shade sounds good. 

Us Cypress boys could car pool if wanted.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd be interested if you guys have room for another. Never shot that course.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to see if I can get free... Are GF's allowed to shoot?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm going to see if I can get free... Are GF's allowed to shoot?


only if you bring some of her single 21 year old friends

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Is the Gun Emporium in Conroe the place?. I'm ready for something other than ASC. Shade sounds good.
> 
> Us Cypress boys could car pool if wanted.


I can drive or you can drive buddy makes no difference to me! just let me know!

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> only if you bring some of her single 21 year old friends
> 
> <im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


That would be her daughter...LOL


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That would be her daughter...LOL


bahahahaha ...hey can she shoot a shotgun?

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You guys check out the saddle bags I'm making for 4 wheelers??


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

GF can, ex Air Force... Daughter, not sure. If GF comes, she will want to shoot one of my O/U 20's. I would like to see if it fits her, otherwise, I'm going to sell it.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> GF can, ex Air Force... Daughter, not sure. If GF comes, she will want to shoot one of my O/U 20's. I would like to see if it fits her, otherwise, I'm going to sell it.


I have a 20g 870 I can bring if you want.. in case the O/U doesn't fit her. just lemme know

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> I have a 20g 870 I can bring if you want.. in case the O/U doesn't fit her. just lemme know
> 
> <im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

So have we settled?? Everyone from 2cool is invited guys...

*8/19/2012 Gun Emporium in Conroe at 10:00am??*

Everyone from 2cool is invited guys... Timemachine started the Meet N Skeet so we could all meet in person!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, I have wanted to go to this deal since the first one, but the ASC is a long way from my house. May make it this time. Are we shooting skeet or sporting clays?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Man, I have wanted to go to this deal since the first one, but the ASC is a long way from my house. May make it this time. Are we shooting skeet or sporting clays?


not at asc this year. gonna be at gun emporium in conroe.. shooting sporting clays.. some people shoot skeet after shooting sporting clays though

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Think we should start a new "OFFICIAL" thread so theres no confusion when/where/what time/ etc.....


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

^prolly a good idea!....

yall think I should post up on texasbowhunter.com and txwaterfowler.com and tell them about the shoot?
last year we had a couple people from txwaterfowler

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> ^prolly a good idea!....
> 
> yall think I should post up on texasbowhunter.com and txwaterfowler.com and tell them about the shoot?
> last year we had a couple people from txwaterfowler
> ...


I posted on TWF. I've never posted up on Texas Bow hunters. Not sure shooting clays with a bow is even allowed>>>

bwahahahahaha!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

btreybig said:


> Think we should start a new "OFFICIAL" thread so theres no confusion when/where/what time/ etc.....


I have created a new thread under TTMB. Please continue posting on the NEW THREAD.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432127


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Yeah ... that extra 12 minutes behind the wheel could really kill a guy.


it's not the minutes....it's the possible company........just sayin....if I ain't huntin, I don't shoot for free


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

shhhh. said:


> it's not the minutes....it's the possible company........just sayin....if I ain't huntin, I don't shoot for free


Just kiddin.........tryin to get marshunter fired up.........I will try to make it again this year


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

shhhh. said:


> it's not the minutes....it's the possible company........just sayin


Ha ... ! True ... there are a few on here that need a wad of Copenhagen spit at about 80psi right between their eyes ...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> I posted on TWF. I've never posted up on Texas Bow hunters. Not sure shooting clays with a bow is even allowed>>>
> 
> bwahahahahaha!!


Don't see why we can't just keep it 2Cool!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> Don't see why we can't just keep it 2Cool!


Another comment with this in mind ... there are 10 stations for sporting clays (100 round course) and 1 set of skeet towers.

I don't think we'll have this problem, but if we have 4 - 5 man teams and shoot a rotation, one team starting at each station ... we may need to cap attendance at 50 guys - if multiple forums are invited.

Just a thought.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Just confirmed with Mike @ Gun Emporium, he will be opening the course for our group at 10:00am Sunday 8/19!!!* We will be the only group out there!

It's pretty heavily wooded so we will be in the shade and the course isn't too spreadout to walk! Should be a great time!!


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

my son an myself are planning on coming


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok guys here is the Duck strap to be given away.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> Speck....if you got a hunt to add, that would be super. It's a shame last years winner didn't claim the hunt.


I should have plenty of tags again this year. Just need to make a phone call before the weekend. I don't know that Kevin didn't claim the hunt persay, we were in contact several times, we just couldn't seem to get it lined up - like I said, it's still there if he wants it ... not a big deal at all.

Cheers boyz ... see you this weekend.


----------



## Langston32 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm new to 2cool but I would love to break some clays and meet you guys!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

any interest on going to eat after the shoot?? id be down for some papas on the water or fajita jacks .. or some place with cheap beer!

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

marshhunter said:


> any interest on going to eat after the shoot?? id be down for some papas on the water or fajita jacks .. or some place with cheap beer!
> 
> <im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


I know a bunch of us are planning on lunch and cold cans after, not too sure about Papas though...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Mojo281 said:


> I know a bunch of us are planning on lunch and cold cans after, not too sure about Papas though...


cool deal

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Langston32 said:


> I'm new to 2cool but I would love to break some clays and meet you guys!


Welcome to the board Langston!! Come on out, should be a BLAST!!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I will be working the 19th but wife is int. how many people is there so far?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok guys, just got back from the Doc, I am cleared to SHOOT!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Meet N Skeet - Gun Emporium 8/19/2012 @ 10:00am*

My count so far of everyone who has shown interest on both threads is *30*:

Timemachine
Mojo281
Spec-Rig006
DuckMendenhall
Daddyeaux
Jasmillertime
Axsbilly
Goat Weed
Marsh Hunter
Wtc3
Nitro (+2)
Adpostel (+1)
Bigwood
Texasboy79
Haute Pursuit (+2)
Hydrasports
Shhh....ducks
James Hines (+1)
Langston
Slightly Dangerous (+2)
Chris-chris
Promod1975

Everyone is welcome to join us!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks Like a good time is making..


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Meet N Skeet Scorecard*

The scorecards they have for the clays course at Gun Emporium are pretty weak, so in my freetime today I made us our own scorecards and will print 15-20 copies on cardstock for the event. That and I figure we needs some rules to shoot by...

To explain: There are 10 stations and each person gets 10 clays at each station, equaling 100 clays. Preview as a group when everyone gets to the station... Then... First two clays to be shot on shooter's command to "pull" for each clay. Second pair is to be shot on report (2nd clay is thrown when shooter fires at 1st clay). Third pair on report. Fourth pair is true pair (both at same time, true double). Fifth pair is true pair. Equaling 10 clays...

Thoughts?? Keep in mind that you have to challenge yourself in order to get better...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Great idea. Look forward to it.
Jerry


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> ... To explain: There are 10 stations and each person gets 10 clays at each station, equaling 100 clays. Preview as a group when everyone gets to the station... Then... First two clays to be shot on shooter's command to "pull" for each clay. Second pair is to be shot on report (2nd clay is thrown when shooter fires at 1st clay). Third pair on report. Fourth pair is true pair (both at same time, true double). Fifth pair is true pair. Equaling 10 clays ...


Perfect. That ought to keep things moving too such that we're not piling up on other groups.

Also, I'd suggest a shotgun start. We can tear up some paper with the station numbers on them to draw for first stations.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the set up but inexperienced shooters are going to have a rough time when you start pulling true pairs. You might consider letting the shooter decide if they want to follow that format or just shoot on report.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Mojo281 said:


> My count so far of everyone who has shown interest on both threads is *30*:
> 
> Timemachine
> Mojo281
> ...


Should have 2 buddies with me. Know one for sure


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is the finished strap...See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

^^looking good!!

I'm trying to talk some buddies to go.. so I might be bringing 3 with me
won't know till Sunday morning though

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Any concerns about the weather?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Really won't know till we wake up tomorrow. Although I don't shoot in lightning...


----------



## Langston32 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mojo281 said:


> My count so far of everyone who has shown interest on both threads is *30*:
> 
> Timemachine
> Mojo281
> ...


I'm bringing a buddy too! I'm really excited about this and my fingers are crossed on hopes that the weather will cooperate! See yall tomorrow!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm not going to be able to make it fellas. My mom, turned her ankle and fell today and I have to go down to Clear Lake in the morning to get some stuff done around her house and go buy her some groceries. I was looking forward to meeting all of y'all. :frown:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Haute, you gotta take care of Mom.........we can shoot anytime.

And looks like we may be shooting in rubber boots.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

morning forecast... its pouring in cypress..

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

So what's the verdict? We all showing up?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

.... I'm slowly heading towards conroe.... kinda looks like conroe is getting wet now

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm on the way.......


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

"Just checked he radar. All rain storms are now past Conroe. The event is happening as scheduled. See everybody at 10:00 am this morning at the Gun Emporium.

11400 FM 2854
Conroe, Texas". -Timemachine at 6:45 this morning

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## Langston32 (Aug 13, 2012)

I had a great time today fellas! I really enjoyed meeting some of you guys. I didnt get to meet everyone but maybe next time! I'll be looking forward to the next gtg!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Was glad to meet and shoot with you today Langston. I'm sure you did well, sorry I had to leave early.
Glad to meet Justin as well, these guys were rockin with them O/Us....
TimeMachine was great shooting with you as well......again the old guys were bringing up the rear.


----------

